

Two Sites to Create Dummy Images - Renji
http://sumtips.com/2010/11/two-sites-to-create-dummy-images.html

======
jhrobert
This creates "abstract" images.

A few weeks ago I was looking for a solution to get some more or less random
"figurative" images to use as a background image (I fade the image a lot, so
that is does not come too obstruisive).

Alas I could not found any (I wish google image had an API for that, I haven't
found it).

So I wrote something, it gets a random image from flicker's "interesting"
images. I use the image as the background of the entry page at
<http://simpliwiki.com>, I got some inspiration from
[http://www.codealias.info/technotes/javascript_for_getting_f...](http://www.codealias.info/technotes/javascript_for_getting_flickr_images_with_tags)

For those interested, the source code is at the end of the page, feel free to
use it the way you want.

